# Feb. 16 Race at Steelix Airport raceway



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Saturday night Feb 16 race at the airport raceway doors open at 5:00pm. Skinny tire t-jets straight up, fat tire t-jets(no JL/AW chassis or arms) 1.5 min qualifier and 3 min mains, and if we have time Hot Rods, $7.00 for drinks, Pizza, and winner of Fat tire gets a new set of super tires and rims.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe the last place finisher should get the rims and tires. Pat


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang !! I'll be out of town that whole weekend !


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry, me too.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Canceled*

Race has been canceled as there is not enough people able to come over for a race.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

You give up too easy yo don't need 20 racers 8-10 is fun too


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> You give up too easy yo don't need 20 racers 8-10 is fun too


Agree with the Ricker. Sorry I wont make it either way, heading back to kokomo to visit family. :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

i not be there either sry call russ jon andrew mike joe greg verb jeff pat theres 9 guys. u make 10.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Race Canceled*

The race has been canceled, everyone I talked to was not able to make it, no one posted that they could make the race, so I made the call. Darell if you know of anyone that was coming over please let them know that the race was canceled as I will not be home, as we had two people quite at work and I took the overtime. 
Thanks
Ed


----------

